# Intermatic EJ500 Timer flickering issue



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm using a EJ500 to control (3) 4watt LED accent lights. The instructions state for incandescent lighting only. The issue is when the timer turns the circuit off, two of the lights have a low voltage flicker. 

They now offer the EJ500C, will this or another model allow the proper use (turning off) of LED lighting?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like the timer may not be breaking contact completely and there is enough voltage leak to still power the LED's. I bet you will find that if the bulbs were incandescent they would put enough draw on the timer to break the contact.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Seems to be what I've gleaned from reading around the web. There is another model, the ST01, which may be better suited for this task.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Sounds like the timer may not be breaking contact completely and there is enough voltage leak to still power the LED's. I bet you will find that if the bulbs were incandescent they would put enough draw on the timer to break the contact.


What does the load have to do with contact opening?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

To be honest i am assuming. Never had a timer apart to see how it actually worked but you get the same effect from lets say a corrosion issue. An LED tester or a small incandescent bulb will light up but any kind of draw will break the contact/circuit. Take the load away and the contact/circuit becomes complete again. I was assuming the same for the timer contact. What do think it may be?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Contacts are driven mechanically, independent of the load. The load across them is not relevant. If they are operating properly, they should open whether there's a load or not. 

Just like an ordinary 15a switch...... it doesn't matter if the load is 15 amps or zero.

However, some brands of contacts like to weld themselves together when opened or closed under an extremely heavy load or a short. If that's the case, the lights would never turn off.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

This i found with some looking around:
IMPORTANT NOTES:
• This switch is suitable for use in up to 2 gang installations.
• EJ500 is designed to operate standard incandescent light
bulbs or (thermally protected Class P ballast) fluorescent
lighting ONLY.
• The switch can handle a minimum load totaling 40 Watts.
• This device is NOT TO BE USED to operate MERCURY
VAPOR LIGHTS, APPLIANCES, RADIOS, TV’s,
STEREO’s, etc.
• Separate dimmers and photoelectric switches cannot be
used in combination with your timer.
• It is recommended that your timer not be used with PAR or
“R” type outdoor flood lamps or lamps larger than 150 watts,
since currents generated during lamp burn-out could damage
the timer.


It appears the minimum load is 40watts so load has something to do with its operation. The LED's are no where close to 40watts.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks more like it uses electronics to do the switching instead of contacts.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Contacts are driven mechanically, independent of the load. The load across them is not relevant. If they are operating properly, they should open whether there's a load or not.
> 
> Just like an ordinary 15a switch...... it doesn't matter if the load is 15 amps or zero.
> 
> However, some brands of contacts like to weld themselves together when opened or closed under an extremely heavy load or a short. If that's the case, the lights would never turn off.


I agree with what you are stating and is what normally happens in our line of work but i have found in other fields of electric "automotive" that load can make a difference in an open or closed circuit.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Like a said, i am assuming. Sounds logical to me with the information given.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys-looks like this unit is the wrong one for the given task. I read somewhere about it needing a resistive load...takes me back to LCR circuits. I was curious if a single 40W incandescent would work, but I'm going to buy the new timer...just curious


----------

